# Your favourite feeling in snowboarding?



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

As the title says, what is your favorite feeling in snowboarding?

To kick things off, I'll give my two favorite feelings:

1. Riding a long and steep powder field on a bluebird day.

2. Getting hang time off a kicker (that moment when you're holding onto your board and time seems to stop as you feel like you're flying) and stomping the landing (especially on blindside spins).


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Right when I get off the lift for the first time of the season.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

1. Floating through pow

2. A nice bs 180


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

exiting through the gates into some sick backcountry that has completely untouched bowls of powder. Hiking somewhere then standing on top of this line and looking down and just thinking about how the next 5 mins might be the best minutes of your entire existence on this earth. Then of course, floating through the deep untouched champagne powder and carving buttery soul turns with light powder flying up over your head.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

white rooms and face shots


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> white rooms and face shots


haven't heard the "white room" expression before. what's that?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

like when cruisin along, in dry fluff and hit a little drop or something and the dry fluff...just explodes...can't see anything but defuse white...and it takes a moment to come out


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I don't know what pow feels like...

But the best feeling is stomping a trick clean, especially one that I've never done before and have been working hard to learn.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Not eating shit on a jump


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

the Best feeling is when you are cruising down a trail listening to the sound of the snow under your board. And everything else sorta fades away its just you your board and the snow. Its just a blissful peaceful feeling.


----------



## tAo77 (Oct 14, 2010)

Warp Speed


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Can't disagree with anything that anyone has posted here, but for me it's the first time you get a new trick or technique dead-on right.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

coming out of a glade off a 3 or 4 foot drop back onto the groomers and cruising away.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Airtime, landing anything.

Late 180s. late 360. I love it.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

The silence of riding deep pow in the trees


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bones said:


> The silence of riding deep pow in the trees


Oh hell yea, that too.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Riding deep fresh pow, during a blizzard, hitting a cornice and not being able to tell when the landing transition from air to snow occurs. It just seamlessly blends together.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

All these feeling make me feel warm and fuzzy, but to narrow it down for me it's the feeling of a high g front side turn in deep pow.


----------



## theusername (Dec 15, 2010)

The best feeling is when I finally _get_ something. Like, I'm still basically a beginner, and last week I was doing pretty bad. At my last 30 minutes I improved so much more than I had the whole day, and when I managed to get down the green hill without falling and without staying on one edge the whole time, I was shocked that I finally got it. It made me want to go again. And again. And again. It's just amazing when you GET it after you've tried for so long and failed.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

having the wind knocked out of me


...its the only thing not mentioned really


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

bostonboarder said:


> coming out of a glade off a 3 or 4 foot drop back onto the groomers and cruising away.


haha. i love that. when you just come mobbing out of the trees with powder all over your face and you know the beginners on the trail are just looking at you in amazement


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

D. Any of the above

...and taps.


----------



## gregc4 (Dec 13, 2010)

For me its when its snowing and theres actually a little powder on the ground and everything is nice and quiet. In the Northeast that seems to be a rarity.


----------



## timmyboy188 (Dec 7, 2010)

That perfect landing off a natural feature you were skeptical about hitting in the first place.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Getting comfortable on a large-ish jump and just enjoying the time in the air. (slow mo shifties ftw)

Doing a heelside carve up a long gradual roller and doing a little hop transition into a toeside on the downside of it (I know it's a bad habit but I love doing that on those mellow rollers)

High-fives with friends after a really good run through the park.

Rare (for us) pow stashes and laying a mean turn into one.

Blue Sky days.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Well I don't know what pow feels like...




This makes me incredibly sad for you.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Spraying people on the face that are on their knees facing up the mountain.  that's what i live for


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I like that moment at the apex of a high-G turn in deep, deep pow when my innards, legs, and everything compresses like a coil spring before I launch into the next turn.

Snowboarding without any fresh pow (ever) is incomprehensible to me. Totally masturbatory.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

A weekend trip to a sick mountain, first chair during a huge dump, that feeling that comes over you as you squat down to duck the rope, getting incredibly fucked up after a hard day of riding, and mostly, feeling the flow on a long fast pow run thru the trees


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

my favorite feeling is getting buried in an avalanche. but waiting an hour in line to ride a 500 ft hill of solid ice in Pennsylvania is a close second


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> but waiting an hour in line to ride a 500 ft hill of solid ice in Pennsylvania is a close second


looool!

10charrule


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

While all of the above great, some I've experienced, others I hope to. I really like the ride up the lift, kinda that zen peaceful feeling, all quiet, spotting your line, watching others ride, looking for side hits, like the calm before a storm.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I told my buddy the other day, how riding pow is my favorite experience in snowboarding and how it's different to me than stoping a trick, which is more of an achievement. So stomping a trick is like getting an A because it only feels good after you accomplish it, whereas riding pow is like having sex, because it feels good while you're doing it


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

phile00 said:


> I told my buddy the other day, how riding pow is my favorite experience in snowboarding and how it's different to me than stoping a trick, which is more of an achievement. So stomping a trick is like getting an A because it only feels good after you accomplish it, whereas riding pow is like having sex, because it feels good while you're doing it


If riding pow is like sex...stomping a sick trick is the orgasm.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

Extremo said:


> If riding pow is like sex...stomping a sick trick is the orgasm.


how about stomping a sick trick off a natural hit in deep fresh light pow. 

win win


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

taking my boots off at the end of a killer day and cracking open a cold beer.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Passing out cold in bed at the end of a long day of riding pow, thighs and calves aching.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Extremo said:


> If riding pow is like sex...stomping a sick trick is the orgasm.


I can see that too, I suppose. But personally when I stomp a trick I feel accomplished more than I feel ecstasy.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Passing out cold in bed at the end of a long day of riding pow, thighs and calves aching.


5 minutes from now. 10.5 hours straight on Seymour today. Wooo...... zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Donutz said:


> 5 minutes from now. 10.5 hours straight on Seymour today. Wooo...... zzzzzzzzzz


Very nice.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yep. That felt good. Now, back up the mountain I go.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Yep. That felt good. Now, back up the mountain I go.


Me too!!!!


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Riding champagne powder while porpoising in and out of it.
Weaving in and out of trees with boulders in them on a soft snow or powder day.
schooling skiers in the bumps.
And every once in awhile hitting a freshly groomed run carving so hard that my hips and face are almost touching the snow.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Riding champagne powder while porpoising in and out of it.
> Weaving in and out of trees with boulders in them on a soft snow or powder day.
> schooling skiers in the bumps.
> And every once in awhile hitting a freshly groomed run carving so hard that my hips and face are almost touching the snow.


I was right there with you until "schooling skiers in the bumps." Me riding bumps is not a beautiful thing.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I love the feeling of tiredness that only a day in deep powder can bring. I find I get so tired that I would normally call it a day but when the conditions are that good you just keep going and going.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

I love the feeling when im going through the woods of natural snow and fall over and it takes me awhile to get up and going again.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Driving to the resort alone, when it's still dark, anticipating the day.
the first few turns on fresh pow, floating like in a dream...music loud, no one around, the board flying.
the jumps in pow, liberating and safe...just go for it.
stopping in the middle of the woods for a safety meeting...enjoy the quiet, relax, then start more stoked than before.
the feeling of tiredness at the end of such day. when You can't take it anymore, and call it a gorgeous day.

the huge burger and beer I eat when I get back in my town.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Glades

cruising thru the trees makes me feel like im somewhere isolated and deserted. 

also love the feeling of cruising down a nice long groomed corduroy first thing in the morning making first tracks

simply heavenly


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

Taking my boots and socks off at the end of the day!! lol... that feels great

Nice, Fresh, Pow lines through an aspen glade is probably my favorite feeling


----------



## fhg25 (Dec 26, 2010)

lol safety meeting! Hell yea! For me, riding pow during a heavy snow. Love the quiet!


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> how about stomping a sick trick off a natural hit in deep fresh light pow.
> 
> win win


QFE. x10

Haha, Monday I hit a very impromptu back 3 in deepness and the landing was one of those where you are just hopping across crevices on top of the snow and it felt so damned good!


----------

